# Lost: NRS Booties, size 8 on Poudre



## ClimbersZen (May 23, 2005)

Somebody picked up my NRS booties from Picnic Rock area on the Poudre on Sunday May 23rd. They are size 8 and in good (like new) condition.


----------

